# help with 4220 belts



## gregginger (Feb 7, 2015)

I've got a snapper 4220 with what I believe is a 4hp Tecumseh. It needs new belts. I've got what I think are the correct belts. 3/8 x 34 and a 1/2 x 35. I cannot find a routing diagram. The manual I found online doesn't appear to have one.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

WHY don't you post a pic or two of this machine. so we can try to figure that 1 out. ALOHA.


----------



## gregginger (Feb 7, 2015)

I'll take one when I get home from work. I don't have one on my phone


----------



## gregginger (Feb 7, 2015)

Input the smaller belt on the outside of the belt finger just so it wouldn't be so loose


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gregginger said:


> Input the smaller belt on the outside of the belt finger just so it wouldn't be so loose


the drive belt goes under the crank. the auger one is right. let me know what happens.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

try that let me know. you can PM me if you need more help.


----------



## gregginger (Feb 7, 2015)

Seems like the 3/8 x 34 is too long and the 1/2 by 35 is a hair to short. I can't get enough slack to get the auger to not spin


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gregginger said:


> Seems like the 3/8 x 34 is too long and the 1/2 by 35 is a hair to short. I can't get enough slack to get the auger to not spin


 yeah I thought so you are going to have to get OEM BELTS.


----------



## gregginger (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks I'll return these


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have the exact same machine and even with the OEM belts the auger doesn't disengage. I have done some research and I think I need I new brake tube. I hope this solves the problem.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

after you get the real deal. let me know if you need help again.


----------



## gregginger (Feb 7, 2015)

Mine worked fine with the old worn belt. The lever actuated the discharge when depressed, now its too worn out though


----------



## gregginger (Feb 7, 2015)

Snapper belt fit much better. Its still spinning the auger just enough to throw a mist of light snow when disengaged. I'm going to grab some of the fuel hose someone mentioned in another thread and see if that doesn't take care of it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gregginger said:


> Snapper belt fit much better. Its still spinning the auger just enough to throw a mist of light snow when disengaged. I'm going to grab some of the fuel hose someone mentioned in another thread and see if that doesn't take care of it.


 what do you mean by that.


----------



## gregginger (Feb 7, 2015)

This piece


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

gregginger said:


> This piece


Yikes, $11.50 for a 25¢ piece of hose. Now I know why when you get cheated, they say you got hosed.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I have to agree with BROTHER GRUNT on that 1.


----------



## cigarro (Nov 29, 2019)

*Auger problem Snapper 4220*

I just picked up an old Snapper 4220. One side of the auger spins. The other one doesn't. I can't seem to find a service manual. DOes anybody have a clue about how to fix this?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would say if your lucky, shear pin ....


----------



## Rodrick (Dec 23, 2019)

This replacement belt works with select Swisher finish cut mowers. And they help ensure long life of your Machine.


----------

